# Scioto River Flat



## TeamClose

Stayed close to home today and spent maybe $10 in gas. Netting a 40 plus pd fish in a canoe is a little more tricky than in the big boat. Bad news is passed a jon boat setting lines right before dark and there was a tank in the bed of their truck when we got back to the ramp. Hope the fish aren't going to a pay puddle.


----------



## ducky152000

Thats a beautiful Flathead good job! Sad to here about the liners.


----------



## BottomBouncer

Did you get it on that cut bait? Maybe they'll outlaw those lines once the flatheads are gone. Good things is that we'll be able to go catch some dink largemouth!!!


----------



## TeamClose

yea it was on a cpl year old freezer burnt skips!lol


----------



## outdoorsman45601

I havent been on this thing in a while so figured I might as well comment on our fishing adventure....should get the canoe out for some fall flats and see what we can get up...


----------

